

Wantmore, Tweakmore, Totalscum, and the Tragedy of Boneheadia, by Charlie Munger - tptacek
http://www.slate.com/id/2298582/pagenum/all

======
jorangreef
See also:

The art of stock picking as a subdivision of the art of worldly wisdom:
<http://www.paladinvest.com/pifiles/MungersWorldlyWisdom.htm>

Academic economics, strengths and faults after considering interdisciplinary
need: <http://www.tilsonfunds.com/MungerUCSBspeech.pdf>

And ultimately, the book of Proverbs: <http://bit.ly/olWKq5>

------
tankenmate
A more technical explanation of the "formula"s can be found here:
[http://www.wired.com/techbiz/it/magazine/17-03/wp_quant?curr...](http://www.wired.com/techbiz/it/magazine/17-03/wp_quant?currentPage=all)

------
rs
Very nice and well written summary of CDOs

------
gbeeson
Very well written indeed.

